# 2016 Toronto Bottle Show is April 17th in Pickering



## Arob

23rd Annual
*TORONTO BOTTLE & ANTIQUE SHOW AND SALE*
Sunday April 17, 2016
10:00am to 2:30pm
Admission still $5.00





*PICKERING RECREATION COMPLEX*
1867 Valley Farm Road
Pickering, Ontario
L1V 3Y7
*CANADA'S PREMIER BOTTLE SHOW*
With  over 60 tables, this is Canada's best show & sale offering a huge  selection of antique bottles, pottery and related collectibles. No  crafts, reproductions or early admission!

Media, Dealers contact: George Miller, 905-427-7297


----------



## Arob

Sunday April 17th - if a moderator could fix the date in the headline title tag, I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## cowseatmaize

How's that?


----------



## Arob

cowseatmaize said:


> How's that?



Thanks. Could you imagine how disjointedness you'd be if you drove all the way to Pickering on a Tuesday morning only to discover the show was two days earlier?


----------



## RCO

its an interesting show , never made it to the one in Toronto when it used to be in the city , now that its in pickering just outside the city a bit easier to get to if your from outside the city


----------



## CanadianBottles

I've been considering going to that one this year but it's quite the trip for me to get down there, I'm thinking I may have to be satisfied with the Ottawa show the following week.


----------



## mctaggart67

Where's Toronto?


----------



## Arob

mctaggart67 said:


> Where's Toronto?



30 mins west of Pickering . See you tomorrow


----------



## RCO

what an interesting show , although I didn't find anything stunning at the show still found some neat bottles at a reasonable price and other neat items as well like some books and old postcards around


----------



## CanadianBottles

I completely forgot about that show.  What sorts of things did you folks get?


----------



## RCO

there was a wide variety of items there , older soda water bottles , milk bottles , pop bottles , books , medical bottles , bottle caps , advertisements like signs . I didn't find anything stunning , a few neat local sodas from 50's era , didn't find any rare art decos from the 20's or 30's . I did find one from the 40's though . there seemed to be a lot of bottles selling , I'd notice as I walked around some were gone from tables , los of people looking for specific bottles , 

there was somebody walking around trying to find muskoka bottles , I overheard him ask one of the sellers if he had any Huntsville lake of bays bottles , think he may be a while finding that one,  I've lived there and never once found one in good condition within the town limits , never even found a broken one and never seen a single one for sale in any of the antique stores here   , did find a few missing acl label when swimming in a nearby lake but that's it


----------



## Arob

i put my account on Dumpdiggers, 
2016 Toronto Bottle Show


----------



## RCO

I'm always surprised by how many people were there , not sure if all of them were serious bottle collectors or not , some might of been "local " collectors just looking for items from there area or just curious to see what was there but either way it was busy


----------



## Ace31

Last show I went to was 2012 when it was still in Toronto.


----------

